# Biete: S5 mit Software WINSPS V2 Professional (läuft sogar unter WIN10)



## wolkenloser (7 Oktober 2019)

Ich habe vor 15 Jahren mein Haus mit einer S5 als Haussteuerung gebaut und vor kurzem die Steuerung auf KNX umgestellt.

Da ich gleich auch Ersatzteile auf lager gelegt habe ist hier ein voller Karton mit ganz viel S5 Zeugs.
Als mein alter WIN95 Laptop die Grätsche gemacht hat, hab ich mir die aktuelle WINSPS V2 gekauft damit ich die S5 auch unter Windows 10 programieren konnte.
Es ist eine Serial USB interface dabei welches an einer Fritzbox hing. Damit war die S5 sogar Netzwerkfähig (mit der App Fritz Fern USB Abschluss).

Am liebsten wäre es, wenn jemand den ganzen Karton nimmt, ggf verkaufe ich die Sachen aber auch einzeln.

Bitte einfach einen Preisvorschlag machen...


----------



## wolkenloser (7 Oktober 2019)

PS, die Fotos zeigen nicht die gleichen Bausteine, im Karton sind die zusätzlichen Bausteine und Ersatz Sps zu sehen.
Es handelt sich hier um eine 95U und zwei 100U SPS.


----------



## Toni01 (3 Oktober 2020)

Hallo,
ich bin lediglich auf der Suche nach der Software. Wäre diese noch verfügbar?

Gruß

Toni


----------



## Rudi (4 Oktober 2020)

WINSPS V2 von welcher Firma ??   "Es ist eine Serial USB interface dabei welches an einer Fritzbox hing" welcher Hersteller ? Hast Du da mal ein Foto ?


----------

